# Possible of work experience evidence



## hitin

Dears,

Hope you are doing very well.

At this moment I am gathering document to submit EOI. Therefore, I am looking for some answers.

As of now, I have got reference letter from each of my past employer, static my duration with the company, type of employment (full time), roles and responsibilities, and its signed/stamped by the authorized person.

I am originally (citizen) from India, but since 2007 I have been living in Bahrain under work visa.

I am curious, would there be anything else that I need to provide as proof of employment abroad?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## escapedtonz

Won't harm your application if you can provide payslips, maybe an end of year total pay certificate that shows what you earned and what deductions were taken out. Also if you can get any history from the tax offices - if you paid tax. The more evidence you have the better your prospects. You can never have too much info but you can have too little.


----------

